# FINALLY PICTURES OF ME RIDING!! PLEASE CRITIQUE!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You look good. I know nothing about english riding. Good looking horse and nice to see pictures!


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

eyes up also your hands are bent over at the wrist


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys!! Yes i always look down, but i have a excuse... wait for it lol, i didnt know they were taking pictures haha :lol: . Yeh looking at the pictures again, my wrists are shocking!
Thanks for the comments, keep em coming


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

you look good! hmm your lower leg needs to move back so when you look down you cannot see your feet in front of your knee, but are you riding in an AP or jumping saddle? it could be a little difficult in those...
hope i helped lol


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey thanks mell!!  Its an all purpose (Wintec 2000). Yeh i can see where your coming from, about the lower leg. I will certainly work on it... i dont get time to ride much anymore. But thanks heaps


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

no probs


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Shoulders back.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Delete


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I did notice your legs, but i have the same problem.
And that you are looking down, but i tend to do that too when i'm training or concentrating.

What breed of horse is that? He is gorgeous!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks appy, he is a of the track tb gelding.  

Keep em coming!


----------



## PrintMeInColor (Apr 2, 2008)

Back straight
Shoulders little back
Chest out
eh elbows more in
in some pics - heels a little bit more down, but I think that's just the moment the camera cought.
ovar all it looks fine
you have a good seat, if your shoulders will get little more out.

You said the horse was green.
On what side is the horse stronger, left or right?
My guess is because he is green he is little stiff on one side.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

He does resist going to the left. He has only been off the track for a while, so i dont expect much more. Although he is coming along very nicely. Thanks for your comments


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Cute horse! Everything I would have said has been said already.. keep up the great work!! I can't wait to see update pictures of your lovely boy!!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks JDI, i sure will be posting more updated photoes!!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with whats been said. 
Delregans Way I have seen that horse before... where abouts do you live in Australia?


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Very pretty horse! He looks like a great mover!

As for your equitation, you look to have a solid seat, but just lacking the small details. Most have already been mentioned, but:

-Eyes Up! (NO excuses! C'mon you can feel how your horse is moving...you don't need to look at him! :wink: )
-Toes Up! And bring that leg back a smidge. Remember, straight line from shoulder to hip to heel.
-Pull those shoulders back. An old instructor used to holler, "Pamela Anderson!" to get me to pull my shoulders back. Also, riding with one hand bent behind my back (alternating sides) helped me develop the proper muscles to hold that posture.
-Straighten those wrists! You've already noticed this yourself.

And what a great idea to have someone sneak-attack photos of you riding!


----------



## PrintMeInColor (Apr 2, 2008)

Delregans Way said:


> He does resist going to the left. He has only been off the track for a while, so i dont expect much more. Although he is coming along very nicely. Thanks for your comments


Yes. From the nature horses are stronger on one side than the other. Just like the humans, some are leftys and some rightys.

And first he's green than it's perfect to start right away to work on the weak side so the horse will be just as strong on both sides when he will be getting longer.

Something what you can do, but I guess you know it already

Working in "small" circles.
Circle is around 6 - 10 meters.
It's easier for the horse to walk in bigger circle so start that
then make it smaller.
You want the horse to walk with his after legs into the or over the hoofprints of the frontlegs.
While working in circles, the food that's in to the circle should walk under the balance (wich is about under the middle of the belly).

Trotting in cirlces.
It's also easier for the horse to do bigger circle.
Use diffrent seet practise, and work on his weaker side.

It's better to start working right away working on the weak sides. First with ligh exercise of corse.
Or you will end with a stiff horse that has much trouble.

My mare wasn't trained until she was 7 years old, (I started her and trained).
And 7 years old is also kind of an old age to start a horse, becasue she had been using her natural side until the age of seven. So she was really stiff on one of her sides. Wich has causes some problems, but I started working right away so she is getting better, she's 9 now.

Good luck


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> Delregans Way I have seen that horse before... where abouts do you live in Australia?


I live in QLD, Bundaberg. He has been to a couple Dressage days already... 




> Very pretty horse! He looks like a great mover!
> 
> As for your equitation, you look to have a solid seat, but just lacking the small details. Most have already been mentioned, but:
> 
> ...


I kno i kno, im full of excuses lol. Hehe thanks heaps Equina, you made me laugh lol. I will be working on it!





> Delregans Way wrote:
> He does resist going to the left. He has only been off the track for a while, so i dont expect much more. Although he is coming along very nicely. Thanks for your comments
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Printmeincolour! Yeh, i just need to find the time to ride him, im too busy working, instructing and getting my eldest daughter through her last year of high school. But thanks alot, i will post some pictures in a month or so, and you can comment on my position again  

Cheers :wink:


----------

